# Hive died in SE Michigan



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

It was near 50F yesterday so I took off my top board after knocking on the side of the deep supers and heard no buzzing.

Looks like the hive is dead.

I'm trying to figure out what to do next. I lost a dead hive once to wax moths. 

I plan to try and take the hive apart and better review what I have going on....Can I salvage some of the old hive like the honey (2nd deep super) and the wax from the 1st deep super. 

I don't know if they froze or maybe the queen died. I didn't requeen and the hive was spring 2016. 

Do I just block it off and keep mice/other insects & bugs out of it? Last time after the wax moths, I had to pretty much build from scratch.

Please advise and thanks! Hope to keep what I can and buy a 3 lb package to dump on the honey and wax. I assume that they will have to pull out a bunch of dead brood. HOpe that is ok as I'm a bit worried about possible disease from the dead hive going to the next hive.

thanks, moday


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I would freeze the frames to kill any wax moth larvae and hive beetles and then dump your new bees in this spring. They will clean and repair anything that needs to be cleaned/repaired. They will thank you for the head start by giving you honey early.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I second what he said.
Now if yoiu want to know why the colony died collect a sample of the dead bees and send it to the bee lab in Beltsville.
Address is in a sticky above. also the link to the web site and there information on how to ship the sample.

It is a free TAX PAYER FUNDED PROGRAM.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I need to freeze all frames from the two bottom supers? Do they need to stay in freezer until I use them in April/May or freeze two days and then store? My concern would be bugs getting in them even if in basrement.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

moday said:


> I need to freeze all frames from the two bottom supers? Do they need to stay in freezer until I use them in April/May or freeze two days and then store? My concern would be bugs getting in them even if in basrement.


24 hours seems to work for me but the longer the better.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

BTW. I put my frames in Rubbermaid totes from Walmart after they frozen. They have lids that keep the bugs out until I need them again.


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the information.

I do need help from Alleyyooper with the bee lab information.

Your reply said the address and process to collect/send is in a "STICKY" above....not sure what that means. Bee lab in Beltsville?
thanks, Moday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The stick above USDA bee lab Beltsvill Maryland has the link on how and where to ship your dead bees. But I will ad it here for you.

*http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=7472*

 Al


----------

